# Do it all: Burton Custom Camber or Jones Mountain Twin



## Lampreave (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi guys:

I want to renew my old Gnu Rider Choice from 2013 for a new "do it all" board.
After I deep research I am between the Burton Custom Camber or the Jones Mountain Twin.
I decide it because I am looking for something versatile / all-terrain, with a camber o camrock profile how helps me to feel comfortable in all conditions.
From my point of view, both are similar boards but probably you guys have more knowledge or experience with these tables.
I weigh 140lbs and I would choose 150 cm for Burton Custom and 151 cm for Jones Mountain Twin.
I am looking for this kind of board because I can't spend so much time riding per year for having two different kinds of boards.
Any advice between both boards?

Thanks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lampreave said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I want to renew my old Gnu Rider Choice from 2013 for a new "do it all" board.
> After I deep research I am between the Burton Custom Camber or the Jones Mountain Twin.
> ...


Both solid all mountain decks. Where do you ride mostly? If you expect to see powder fairly regularly then the Jones might just edge it, otherwise you can't go wrong with a Burton Custom.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Mountain Twin will be more versatile and forgiving. The Custom being a full camber will be more precise.


----------



## Lampreave (Oct 13, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> Both solid all mountain decks. Where do you ride mostly? If you expect to see powder fairly regularly then the Jones might just edge it, otherwise you can't go wrong with a Burton Custom.


I am riding mostly in Andorra and if I can I spend a week in someplace in the French Alps. I could say deep powder is not so frequent as I would like.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends how you ride. If there’s good snow and you can spend most of the day carving, and want to hit a few jumps, I’d go Custom no doubt. If there’s more tracked out or icy terrain and you have to slow it down alot, Mountain Twin. Both would work for powder, personally I’d go for Custom for powder and set it all the way back, but that’s because I just like the flex Burton boards more than the Jones, could be totally different for you. Steep and icy would be Jones because they work well at that.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd go Jones for powder or if you need the forgiveness of camrock and Custom for everything else.

For me it would be the Custom because I'd want the bite of full camber in hard or icy conditions.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

i’d get something more directional, like Korua Transition Finder, or something of that sort, twins suck in powder. Directional boards are plenty fun in freestyle situations, and they are blast when there is fresh snow


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

garikgarik said:


> i’d get something more directional, like Korua Transition Finder, or something of that sort, twins suck in powder. Directional boards are plenty fun in freestyle situations, and they are blast when there is fresh snow


A lot of people seem kind of stuck on twins, almost scared to try something different. Trying to convince them otherwise is getting a bit old.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> A lot of people seem kind of stuck on twins, almost scared to try something different. Trying to convince them otherwise is getting a bit old.


But how could anyone possibly ride switch if they're not on a twin!?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Phedder said:


> But how could anyone possibly ride switch if they're not on a twin!?


Honestly I have no fucking idea! All that switch. 






Coincidentally I'm pretty sure that Tyler is riding in Andorra here as that's where he lives.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Phedder said:


> But how could anyone possibly ride switch if they're not on a twin!?


Sarcasm, right)?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I ride switch on an endeavor archetype 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

garikgarik said:


> Sarcasm, right)?


Most definitely. I love directional boards/swallow tails especially and I ride switch a lot, just not at 70km/h+ in chunky off-piste conditions hah. If people are honest about how and where they ride switch, the switch limitations of more directional boards aren't really a limitation anymore. When I had my Archetype it probably saw more time in the park than my actual park board, because I don't really do dedicated park days anymore, just hit it sporadically through the day or as I'm lapping other terrain and there happens to be a park on the run. Back 1 into switch front 3 is probably my favourite jump combo and I'm yet to own or ride a board I'm not comfortable doing that on. As long as the snow is groomed and there's some level of tail kick it's fine. 

OP, You've got two solid options as far as directional twins go, both have enough extra nose length to deal with some powder, but do you actually need a twin? How often are you riding switch in demanding situations? As others have said I'd go Custom if you prefer a full camber precision, but coming from the GNU you might find the Mountain Twin an easier transition while still offering plenty of edgehold. It will float better than the Custom as well.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

If you are a good/advanced/strong level rider a 150 is on the smaller size of a board at 140/64kg. I'd say at that weight your boot size will probably not warrant a wide deck. However it is important to note that your actual Rider weight that your snowboard feels is not your naked weight, it's your dressed weight ie boots, outerwear, helmet, backpack, tools, water etc which generally adds up to +/-5kg. A longer AM board (ie C154/MT154) will give you stability at speed, be faster and have the ability to handle powder conditions slightly better. A shorter board will generally have a narrower sidecut, be a lot easier to throw around and negotiate tighter terrain features. How you ride also plays into this as well. As you're generally going to be riding on mainly piste (firm base) flotation doesn't come into play as much, but a longer board gives you the added ability to set back to give you a wider range of conditions for a one board quiver.


----------



## Lampreave (Oct 13, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> If you are a good/advanced/strong level rider a 150 is on the smaller size of a board at 140/64kg. I'd say at that weight your boot size will probably not warrant a wide deck. However it is important to note that your actual Rider weight that your snowboard feels is not your naked weight, it's your dressed weight ie boots, outerwear, helmet, backpack, tools, water etc which generally adds up to +/-5kg. A longer AM board (ie C154/MT154) will give you stability at speed, be faster and have the ability to handle powder conditions slightly better. A shorter board will generally have a narrower sidecut, be a lot easier to throw around and negotiate tighter terrain features. How you ride also plays into this as well. As you're generally going to be riding on mainly piste (firm base) flotation doesn't come into play as much, but a longer board gives you the added ability to set back to give you a wider range of conditions for a one board quiver.


I've never rode a board of that sizes (154), my GNU is 151,5 cm. I think I am good level rider (not advanced).
I was considering also the 154 cm option, but I am afraid to buy a so big board and have not the enough power to control de board. I've never test a board with this kinds of lenghts that is whay I was thinking about similar sizes.


----------



## Lampreave (Oct 13, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> A lot of people seem kind of stuck on twins, almost scared to try something different. Trying to convince them otherwise is getting a bit old.


Probably a twin board seems more polyvalet board when someone have just one board but doesn't realize that 90% of the time people just ride on the same direction. I had same thinking years ago: "twin board, 15º/15º, both directions, easier "


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> A lot of people seem kind of stuck on twins, almost scared to try something different. Trying to convince them otherwise is getting a bit old.


At the moment my only twin is a 121. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

backwards riding with a directional stance is fakie.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Screw you guys, twins are directional if you set the bindings back. ;-)

I do ride switch quite a bit, including setting up a switch directional stance on my twin to keep myself honest. But even if I didn't, carving on a twin with a substantial tail in the back just feels _good_.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rip154 said:


> backwards riding with a directional stance is fakie.


Would this not imply that one can not ride switch on a snowboard unless they have a symmetrical stance then? Or have we assigned some arbitrary threshold of directionalness to ones stance that changes it from switch to fakie?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd go Mtn Twin, and I would size you up into the 54 unless you wann jib a lot.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Would this not imply that one can not ride switch on a snowboard unless they have a symmetrical stance then? Or have we assigned some arbitrary threshold of directionalness to ones stance that changes it from switch to fakie?


we will have to consult elder todd to find the meaning of fakie. but in theory it could be like that, or at least some level of duckstance if not symmetrical, or maybe it is which way you look or the orientation of your shoulders, or maybe snowboarding is not skateboarding. is it a nollie or a fakie ollie? i guess we really need rotational bluetooth bindings to be legit?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rip154 said:


> i guess we really need rotational bluetooth bindings to be legit?


Nailed it.


----------

